# Excel not calculating formulas?



## eddyfrogs (Sep 3, 2004)

Hello. I am using Excel 97 here at the office. I have numerous spreadsheets that have formulas in them. About a week ago, the spreadsheets quit automatically calculating the formulas. Say the formula is to calculate the sum of a column of numbers. I change on of the numbers in the column and the formula does not automatically update until I save the file. 

Also, I copy a formula a lot and paste it to cells along a row in the spreadsheet. Now I get a message that says "cannot empty the clipboard". It still lets me complete the paste function but only after hitting the OK button on the error message twice. Rather annoying since I do this all day long.  

I've searched Excel's stupid help feature everywhere and cannot find an answer. I, also, searched Microsoft's tech support section and no help there either. Please help!!!!!!


----------



## maxflia10 (Feb 25, 2003)

Check to see if the calculation mode is set to automatic by going to Tools/Options/Calculation tab and tick automatic.


----------



## eddyfrogs (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks it worked. I wonder how it got changed. Oh well, at least it is fixed.


----------

